# Girl spits glass pieces out of her head



## Johnny Thunder

http://www.kantipuronline.com/kolnews.php?nid=86844


----------



## RAXL

I wonder if she's related to the girl who cries glass tears. 
I believe that was in India, some where.


----------



## grim reaper

how can the human body excrete glass !?!?!?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

RAXL said:


> I wonder if she's related to the girl who cries glass tears.
> I believe that was in India, some where.


I remember the tear girl too. I can't find that story anywhere to remind me what country that was but you're right, I think India as well. Somethin in the water? :zombie:


----------



## writer93

Dang thats something crazy! There is some weird things in the world, some things we may never know and understand. 
How do you get glass in your head? Dang lol im baffled.


----------



## Malakuth

It was Lebanon not India..and Indians are not Arabs. hope you find this useful http://www.crystalinks.com/crystaltears.html


----------



## sharpobject

Freaky


----------



## HibLaGrande

it's kinda funny, you cram beads into your tear ducts, they eventually come back out.


----------



## thegothicprincess

I saw a girl crying diamonds on our local news station, with so many variations, it has to be a hoax.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The crying objects is a hoax. At our entertainment convention someone showed how they were able to cry navy beans. Tear ducts are about an inch long and objects can be placed inside. I don't want to do it though.

Reminds me of the jewels from under the toenails.


----------



## Terrormaster

Cramming objects into tear ducts?! Yeow - WHY?! That sounds awefully painful. That sounds worse than the college kids who put wasabi in their eyes.

-TM


----------



## Sickie Ickie

why wasabi?


----------



## Silent Requiem

who knows why some people do such stupid sh*$, darwinism at its best.

i wish there was video, or a pic, or something.


----------

